# I hate men



## lizpeltola (May 11, 2007)

yup, i said it. I hate em. Maybe I just go for the worst ones (hopeless band boy addict) but they are all jerks. So ive been dating this guy for a few weeks now, nothing serious keeping it quiet due to publicity issues, and it was going pretty well. So we were hanging out last night, both a few sheets to the wind, and as were making out, he decided to tell me how despite the fact we were/will never be exclusive, how Im not his only girlfriend, but I am the top one. WTF? Why do guys insisit on pulling this stupid shit? I dont care who else hes with, as long as hes being safe. So why, especially when were both drunker than hell and hooking up, does it occour to him that its a good time to bring that shit up? Grrrr...sorry for the long ass rant but its just been bugging me all day.


----------



## Aprill (May 11, 2007)

You really dont want to answer this....


----------



## Dragonfly (May 11, 2007)

Men and alcohol - when these two collide, whatever they say is 100% truthful or is 100% lies.

I have had more "you are so beautiful or I love you" from men that were half in the bag, than I can shake a stick at.

If you are ok with him dating others, as long as he uses protection, that is all that matters.


----------



## Manda (May 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cyw1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Men and alcohol - when these two collide, whatever they say is 100% truthful or is 100% lies. That is too true. Guys suck and don't really know what they want, and when they do know what they want it's something retarded. Good luck!


----------



## luxotika (May 12, 2007)

Publicity issues? Is he famous or something? I am confused.


----------



## CellyCell (May 12, 2007)

He's a famous one, is he aye?

If its nothing serious - then it shouldnt really matter. You said it was for a few weeks and at least he's being honest now then you finding out some other way and getting more butthurt. I mean, pretty moded to tell you you're his 'top' girl. But it'd be even more moded if you stayed seeing him. Sorry to be blunt, but cheah.


----------



## michal_cohen (May 12, 2007)

blha

i used to date a guy like that (he was my first bf)

we dated 3 month and his friend told me that he been cheated on me and that he doesnt love me

so i dated his friend






and we were together 9 years


----------



## daer0n (May 12, 2007)

-sigh- men are no geniuses &gt;.&lt;

they always come up with some really stupid ideas, ugh.


----------



## pinksugar (May 12, 2007)

I think it's because they're stupid. At clarins, the men's range has to have little pictures so they know what each product is for.

haha, call me sexist but I honestly think that they are STUPID. I think also that women TRY to understand men, but men don't even think of doing that. As a result, they're completely retarded when it comes to women a lot of the time.

IMO, they don't do it to be mean, they just really have no idea that it might be innappropriate to say it. It just doesn't occur to them.

Just reading this made me feel angry, LOL


----------



## lizpeltola (May 13, 2007)

eh hes kinda known, not too well by any means but enough for him to want it quiet, its more just known in our scene. And I know he was trying to be nice about everything, it was just dumb. I knew he was with other girls, but I dont want to hear that in the short amount of time we get to spend toghther.


----------



## pinksugar (May 14, 2007)

I reckon. I totally see why you'd feel annoyed. Jerk.


----------



## Savvy_lover (May 14, 2007)

becoz they think it can make u feel better ???or more important ?? haah i dunno ! guys suck thats all i know.


----------



## Estrelinha (May 14, 2007)

maybe he's an attention whore who thinks that telling you this stuff will encourage you to compete with "the others" to win him

what a prize...bleh..


----------



## CellyCell (May 15, 2007)

Haha, yeah. I'm anti-boys/men for awhile.

They just dont understand sometimes... bah.


----------



## elisha24 (May 24, 2007)

Guys suck at these things, they don't think like us thats the problem. He probably said it think it would make you feel great, instead it did the opposite.


----------



## AngelaGM (May 24, 2007)

Run don't walk away from him! He is a conceited *******!


----------



## dmolinet (May 24, 2007)

IMHO, you should be thankful that he let you know where you stand with him. It should make it easier for you to put him in your rearview mirror. Unless he has some mental handicap, he is smart enough to know that he was going to hurt you by telling you that. I don't know him but I'd have to say it sounds as though he doesn't have much in the character department.

You say you like "bad" guys--I've been there &amp; done that. You can start to appreciate "good" guys, or you can get used to being hurt. It's up to you. But, if you stick with " bad" guys, don't bet on them being safe with their other partners.

If a "bad" guy had alot of self control, he'd be a "good"guy.

I hope you change your mind about hating men.


----------



## ALilGirlOnce (May 29, 2007)

Hey, I sympathize with you. I think women get frustrated at boys (yup, boyz) because we operate on different wavelengths. Women tend to be more sensitive about feelings while men tend to look straight at the thing they want.

At least this guy mentioned that he's dating other people. Better earlier than later! I know this is little condolence to you now, but instead of wasting time on this guy, you now have time for other more worthy men. So hate the player, not the game. *hugs*


----------



## lizpeltola (May 30, 2007)

not bad boys, band boys. like theres a differnce, but there are a few good ones out there, i guess im just not casting the right bait for those ones. Anyway, i think at this point were done with. We blew up at the bar last night, which ended in me throwing a drink at him and our friends carrying me out. so yeah, were done. i just need to stop dating musicians, but in my lifestyle, theres musicians or actors (or other assorted movie industry guys, and producers/directors are worse than band boys) so looks like mr rabbit will be getting some miles on him these days haha


----------



## Nox (May 30, 2007)

I really don't know what to tell you, but I'm a firm believe in surrounding yourself in an environment condusive to meeting the kind of people you want. If you are consistently unsatisfied with your relationships (I'm not pointing this at _you_, I'm just generally speaking), don't throw the blame elsewhere... there is a common factor in all of them... you.

The same atmosphere and "attractive" behavior = the same type of men attracted almost every time. Professional public entertainers do not generally have a good track record when it comes to maintaining exclusive relationships. Not trying to make stereotypes here, but just observing a correlation widely known. Perhaps a change in outlook and crowd association might yeild you different results.


----------



## pinksugar (May 30, 2007)

haha, nox, have you written on that topic for a masters degree? cos it sounded like mighty good advice to me!

The hard part is, it's more difficult to change your surroundings than you might think




I mean basically, I'm at uni, and on the weekends I go to bars.

I can't go to the really upper class expensive ones because I'm a poor student. I don't go to the cheapest ones either, but that means I only avoid people who have just turned 18, drinking age where I live. So, because I'm mostly AT uni, and at bars frequented by people with only a certain amount of money, I'm OBVIOUSLY going to be around people who study, and are equally as poor as me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Not to mention, men are jerks regardless of proffession, level of education and salary, haha!

But, I guess it DOES boil down to vibes that we put out, and people we surround ourselves with. I'll have to make a decided effort to surround myself with good people and see how I go!


----------



## Nox (May 30, 2007)

LOL Pinks,

I'm just writing on what worked for me. In university, this is a unique position to be in because all types of people are thrown into the mix. It's almost "luck of the draw" in a lot of situations given the type of hangouts cash-strapped students are usually restricted to.

My best advice is to go for someone who shares a major commonality with you. Bars and clubs are not good places to meet a man for the first time (IMO) because you'll get anything and everything that washes ashore. Instead, hangout with nice young men who:

share the same field of study, spend time at the library, get involved with community events and public services, etc. Now you might have to get involved in some extra-curricular activities to make this happen, but I guarantee you, it is worth it... both for your own personal enrichment and for selecting a suitable dating partner.

It's not necessarily the "highly ambitious" guys you want to go after at such a young age, but those who have a general sense of "purpose" in their day-to-day lives. That is how you can separate the good guys from the *phonies*.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Jul 7, 2007)

i hate men! all of them seem to ahve this grass is greener on the other side complex. when im gone a month and he is with some dumb chic all of a sudden i;m brilliant and exotic, when i stick and stay i;'m boring or a drag a ball and chain. to hell with them all! I'm beginning to think the whole lot of them are cheating lying whores and abusive control freaks.

but those are MY issues and not anyone else's. I wish I were gay!


----------

